# BCA Control Panel and flat leisure battery



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone out there familiar with the the BCA control panel that's fitted to Bailey MH's (and maybe some others)?

The issue I have is this, I've drained down the main tank and so a low water level warning shows up on the display. Switching the Master to off, the warning icon is still there and wont go away.

I've been out to the van and the leisure battery is showing that it is at 0%, I suspect because the water level sensor is telling the panel the tank's empty thus draining the battery.

Has anyone else seen this and how do I put an end to this nonsense?

I can't help but thinking the old control panels made up of switches and relays were much less hassle.

Mr Wez


----------

